# Safe water temp for babies in pool?



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Anyone know where i can find this info? We've been taking swim lessons for maybe 6 wks now and today was the 3rd time the pool was too cold for my 13 mo. First time he was blue by the end of the 30 min class, 2nd time we left halway through class and today i refused to get in the water.

This class is billed as being for 6-36 mo babes, but if the water is too cold for my 13 mo (and even the 2 yos teeth are chattering), there's no way it would be safe for a 6 mo! But the Asst Director is telling me that the water temp is where it's supposed to be and i can take my business elsewhere if i don't like it.

So i'm looking for info to take to the Exec Dir about safe water temps for babies. Anyone know where to find that info or want to practice some google-fu?


----------



## altoidmandy (Jun 9, 2008)

I don't have any advice, but just wanted to say that we had the same experience when our son was six months old. Indoor pool- felt fine to me- but it was clearly way too cold for him and we had to leave.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

I don't know what it would be (and my short searching attempts didn't turn up anything specific). That said, I taught Parent-Child swim classes (6-36 months) for years and some of the kids would get the blue lips and chattering going. This was in an 86 degree pool. I also taught summer lessons outside occasionally, and that pool ran more the mid-upper 70s. It seems to be a very individual thing for kids--- my kids were 4-5 before they could comfortably be in a "normal" pool for over 30 minutes. My nephew was 5 months this summer and spent 3 HOURS (on and off) without getting noticably chilled. I also taught summer lessons outside occasionally, and that pool ran more the mid-upper 70s.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

I'm going to assume this is an indoor pool, since it's November. Personally, I think around 90-92 is best especially because the air temp is probably only in the 70s inside. If it was summer, in an outdoor pool where it's 85+ degrees outside in the sun you could get away with water temp around 84.

I did some googling and maybe a quote from a hospital website will impress them? I don't know

http://www.thechildrenshospital.org/...nts/21687.aspx

Quote:

Water temperatures below 85º Fahrenheit (29º Celsius) can cause babies to lose heat quickly, putting them at risk for hypothermia (when body temperature falls below normal). Shivering infants or those whose lips are turning blue should be removed from the water immediately, dried, and kept in a towel.


----------



## Owen'nZoe (Sep 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TiredX2* 
I don't know what it would be (and my short searching attempts didn't turn up anything specific). That said, I taught Parent-Child swim classes (6-36 months) for years and some of the kids would get the blue lips and chattering going. This was in an 86 degree pool. I also taught summer lessons outside occasionally, and that pool ran more the mid-upper 70s. It seems to be a very individual thing for kids--- my kids were 4-5 before they could comfortably be in a "normal" pool for over 30 minutes. My nephew was 5 months this summer and spent 3 HOURS (on and off) without getting noticably chilled. I also taught summer lessons outside occasionally, and that pool ran more the mid-upper 70s.

ITA - There are recommended safe temps for pools, but that doesn't mean your child will be comfortable. My kids are in lessons right now - one thinks the water is too warm (and I, who like to swim laps, agree with him); the other is freezing by the end of class.

Could you get a refund and try a different pool? Or go to the class and stay only as long as your child is comfortable?


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

This is the only pool in walking distance (it's at the Y). And it's the only indoor pool i know of in town. They're keeping it at 81-83 and the Asst Dir was really rude to me today when i complained about the fact it was too bloody cold. He's claiming that that is the range its supposed to be in. I'm contending that for adults who are swimming laps, sure. But if you're going to offer a class for 6 mos, then that is far too cold. At this point it's about the principle. I'll do what i have to for my DS, but how many kids have to risk hypothermia before they realize its not an isolated complaint? Even the 7-8 yos that come in after our class were complaining about how cold it was today.


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

I would just accept that you'll have to leave as soon as your DS starts to feel uncomfortable, unless there is a way to warm him and re-join the class.

Around here, classes for that age (up to about 5-6) are only 20 minutes.

I find that if DS keeps moving, he can tolerate the cold water just a little bit longer, but it's still sometimes no longer than 10 minutes until he's starting to shiver (unless he warms himself in the hot tub and then goes back into the cold pool).


----------



## ~Amy~ (Jun 7, 2009)

The pool at the Y where DS (2.5) has his lessons is kept at 86, I believe. He has no problems staying in for his 40 minute lesson. They do occasionally take them in the Olympic size pool as well. It's kept at 78, I think. He finds that one chilly but he's okay for the 5 or 10 minutes they stay in there at a time.


----------



## tallulahma (Jun 16, 2006)

i found this

hth


----------



## just_lily (Feb 29, 2008)

Our local facility has two pools - a "leisure" pool kept at about 86, and a lap pool that is about 81-82.

You can't please everyone, unfortunately. If most of their useage is by adults, fitness classes, lap swimmers etc. then they will likely keep it a bit cooler.

Their choices are either to warm the pool up and risk losing all of their adult clientelle who don't want to work out in a hot pool, or as you are suggesting, cancel their tot classes that likely won't please anyone either.

I really don't think that an 81 degree pool is dangerous. It may be a bit cool for some people.... and if your kid gets cold, you get out. Growing up we had an outdoor unheated pool (in Canada!) and I don't think it EVER got as high as 80 degrees. We lived.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

After working at pools for years I can tell you that unless the pool is specifically a "baby" pool it's unrealistic to expect they will increase the pool temp above that. There are several reasons really - the higher the temps the more chemical they need to use to keep bacteria down & because the chemical evaporates off faster, it's costly to heat that much water to those higher temps, it's just not functional for adults/older children swimming lengths or doing fitness activities to have it that warm (in fact some swim clubs have regs that indicate water must be below a certain temp).

It's highly individual how quickly babies/children get too cold. You could try putting more clothing on your child or leaving when they get too cold. Unfortunately you aren't going to convince the director to change the temp - & quite likely the director really has no say over this anyway.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Perhaps there are some tiny "scuba" type suits that your children could wear that would keep them warm. I agree that it is unlikely that they could, or would, change the temp just for the little children. Too, difficult and costly, I would think.


----------



## skybluepink02 (Nov 9, 2005)

I would look into something like this... http://www.warmbelly.com/

They are not too expensive and might make swim classes more enjoyable for your baby.


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

I saw your post earilier today and I decided to wait until after we had been to the pool to respond. I asked the lifeguard to tell me what the temperature was and he checked and came back and told me it was 86, about 2 degrees higher than normal. My 7 month old was fine for an hour, but I was wearing and Under Armor shirt over my swimsuit, because Im total freak and unless its 90+ in the room, Im cold when I get wet.


----------



## evening start (Jun 2, 2008)

If you are otherwise enjoying the classes I would invest in a warmbelly wetsuit for you son. When DS was 6 months old we took a swim class in November. We used half the pool while adult open lap swim was in the other half, so the water was always too cold for us and too hot for them (it ranged from 78 F to 82 F depending on the week). However, the organization sold the warmbelly wetsuits, and always had some extras on hand for any babes who were getting too cold and grumpy in the water. They made a huge difference for us and DS was able to enjoy the 45 minute lesson in the wetsuit, whereas he was blue and shivery in 20 minutes without it. I think that is a more reasonable solution for your concerns than expecting the Y to invest tons of money and alienate the other members in heating the pool warmer for one class.


----------



## KikaKika (Jul 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skybluepink02* 
I would look into something like this... http://www.warmbelly.com/

They are not too expensive and might make swim classes more enjoyable for your baby.

THanks for the link - I was looking for something like this!


----------



## JordanKX (May 31, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skybluepink02* 
I would look into something like this... http://www.warmbelly.com/

They are not too expensive and might make swim classes more enjoyable for your baby.

I clicked on the link and went to Prices... and my virus software popped up, quarantined a virus. It never loaded the Prices page - stopped me before it actually loaded. Software said it was coming from this site... so beware.


----------



## MamaPhD (Jul 30, 2009)

My DD has been OK in our pool this summer (she was 16-20 months) at around mid 80s. She will still play at low 80s water but I can see she is tensing up. But her cousin HAD to have at least 90 degrees until she was 5 yo!


----------



## mamaju (Jan 16, 2011)

If you need the information on pool temps for babies go to www.aeawave.com. They say a safe temperature for babies is 90-93 degrees. This is according to the aquatic exercise association. I really hope this helps. I was doing research for indoor pool temps because I beleive the one at the hotel that I work for is way too cold. Good Luck!!!


----------



## Courtney-Ostaff (Dec 6, 2010)

My local university offers a water class for babies at 6 months, and the water temp is 90F. But, the pool is only for littles.


----------



## sweetpeppers (Dec 19, 2007)

I have had the same experience at the YMCA where I used to live. Well, not the same experience, but I had a trial membership and I didn't join, because I thought the pool was freezing. It might have been okay for swimming laps, but not for playing/swimming with my son.


----------



## Chamomile Girl (Nov 4, 2008)

Y'know I disagree with previous posters who say that babies can't be accommodated at the "expense" of others. I too had the same experience with the Y, and their advice to babies who couldn't tolerate the cold water was to take them out...too bad so sad. However the swim class was non-refundable so they still got your money (and it was really expensive...on top of the regular Ymembership fees).

I don't know about the Y near you but the one here is totally baby unfriendly. I mean to the point where they have two dressing rooms and the nasty one that requires you to walk down a flight of wet, concrete stairs was the only one they allowed children in. How on earth do you get ready for a swim class with a baby who can't stand on their own when you can't get a stroller into the dressing room? It was freaking impossible and the Y didn't care. They just want your money.

I had other terrible experiences with my Y, ie. the child care :shudder, and the behind-the-desk-guy who yelled at me because I asked him for expedited help since I was trying to wrangle a super restless 8mo old.

I don't know how they get away with providing such crappy service when they charge so much.


----------

